# Live bait??



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Here's an awesome new glide bait that I made, I think it's gonna be deadly!! It has a pretty nice wobble to it during the walk the dog, slow sinking maple. Similar paint pattern to the twitchbait in the earlier post, pearl mylar body w/ white and light blue scales. I used the "mirage" eyes on this one, notice how they change color in the pictures. Hopin to fool a few of these shad filled muskies  




























And another bait that I just finished up, a 5 in. mahagony troller, shad style. I'm always trying different ways to get the hot perch or firetiger type patterns, which are difficult since I use spray cans still... I like the way these run, just have to get some teeth marks!!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice, I like that manta imitation. How long is it? Those eyes are cool. The crankbait looks good too.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Those cranks are pretty nice! I really like the color changing eyes! Where did you get them?

I really like the splotchiness of rattle cans. Gives them character.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks guys!! Jack, the glidebait is 6 inches long with the tail, and I was surprised I could get such a similar action out of a wooden bait.. 
Bassarisk, - I got the eyes from a flyshop, but I'm sure they'd be in fly-tying or lure making catalogs. They're the same material they make the Mirage flashabou out of, and it's pretty cool how they change at different angles. Thanks again for the compliments!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work, TREsox. That crank looks like it will have a nice tight vibration to it.


----------

